# new pics of all my furry friends



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

It's been so hot here the past few days, all the pets wanna do is sleep in the air con (can't blame them!!). Here's some new pics from yesterday and today :smile: Duke is SO sleepy today from about an hour of non-stop swimming at puppy school today, jumping (aka being pushed by me) off the dock into the water and swimming back to shore, fetching the tennis balls, etc. so I got right up in his face taking photos lol 

Enjoy :biggrin:

















































My brothers dog Ozzy


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

And can't forget my cheeky girl Nala


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute! They all look so happy! Thanks for sharing! :biggrin1:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LOVE 'em!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such beautiful animals-- and you have a good eye for composition. 

Okay...having serious camera envy now


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love how you captured their expressive eyes so well!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Duke is SO handsome! If he goes missing, he's not at my place


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, you're all too kind :biggrin:



mischiefgrrl said:


> Beautiful pictures! I love how you captured their expressive eyes so well!


One thing I _always_ try to do is make sure their eyes are focused, without it the image wont have much emotion (which I failed with on the last one of Ozzy, I had too shallow a depth of field and he moved slightly when I took it lol, got his nose but not his face). 

Well I'm off to take Duke to the river again, get some more swimming into him and hopefully he will have another sleepy, worn out day :thumb:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Duke is so lovely and reminds me of Scoopy the black lab we had as a child in UK. I wish I knew whether Stanley can swim or not. He does like to sit in the river on hot days and someone told me recently greyhounds are not good natural swimmers due to their low body fat/buoyancy. Not sure about that as I know there are greyhound kennels near here that have a lap pool for the dogs to exercise in (I've had a look at their youtube).
I am crap at photography probably due to the fact the screen is soo small on my camera and my eyesight not good even though I make sure to put my specs on.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are both beautiful Hayley, I love them, and I love the way you obviously adore both of them (just like me and my two!).
Lovely photo's, seriously, I wish you lived just a touch closer, you could give me some lessons.
It's especially hard on black dogs in the tropical sun isn't it? Thats what I have to do with Mol during summer, exercise her early am and then swim, swim, swim during the day.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Great photos! You definitely don't post pictures often enough of your gorgeous boy. Well, and kitty too. Beautiful, soulful faces....


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Such beautiful animals-- and you have a good eye for composition.
> 
> Okay...having serious camera envy now


I was just going to say the say thing....excellent pictures.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nala must love the camera, her pictures are precious!
Send some of that warm weather this way!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful pics, I love the name Nala, it actually means, my beloved.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Great pics...very photogenic...lookin good!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I really do adore my babies, so I'm glad you all like their pics 




AveryandAudrey said:


> Beautiful pics, I love the name Nala, it actually means, my beloved.


Oh really? I didn't know that, how lovely! We just got it from the Lion King haha


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful pets! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Beautiful pictures of beautiful pets! What kind of camera are you using?


Aww thanks :smile: I use a Nikon D5100 (this was with a 35mm prime lens)


----------

